# Happy St. Patrick's Day!



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Happy St. Patrick's Day!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Happy St. Patrick's Day! I am zombie green today so I don't get pinched!:zombie:


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Happy St. Patrick's Day!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

*Happy St. Patick's Day everyone! Best of luck to you in catching a leprechaun! *

**


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Copchick said:


> *Happy St. Patick's Day everyone! Best of luck to you in catching a leprechaun! *
> 
> **


:jol:Wait! You mean they're real???


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Happy St. Patrick's Day! Everyone remember to offer any hitch hiking snakes a ride in honor of St. Patrick.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy Saint Paddy's Day!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Top O The Morning To You! (I had 15 minutes to spare on that one)

http://www.capnwacky.com/stpats/stpatcard1.html


----------



## Gorylovescene (Sep 18, 2011)

Happy St. Paddy's day to all! Is anyone celebrating in the traditional way (Irish American food and binge drinking)?


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

^ No binge drinking, but we had corned beef and cabbage for dinner. Yum!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I had an Irish coffee with dinner, but no corned beef and cabbage


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Who's your Paddy ?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy St. Patrick's Day!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Happy St. Patrick's Day everyone!! No binge drinking here either but I did make a NE boiled dinner... candied corn beef, tiny red potatoes, cabbage, carrots. Yum. We also had key lime pie, I made brownies (chocolate is always a nice touch right?) and my brother came over with a pineapple upsidedown cake.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Never really celebrated the day like I used to. Not into drinking heavily and not eating as much as I have in the past. I figured there was enough people out there that would make up for me not participating like I used to. Didn't even have any green on today. Oh well, maybe it's because I'm Scottish. 

But to those who do celebrate, Happy St. Patrick's Day! Have one on me!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

I didn't know what day it was until i saw this post lol. im surprised no one has mentioned this little fellow.


----------

